# Spanish Songs



## JPdensetsu (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys, DieForIt here. (:

I have been studying Spanish for a few weeks and I was wondering if someone knows good Spanish songs.

Well, I like dance and R&B ... So, let me know if you know some. ^^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

I only know of Spanish guitar songs (which I can play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but nothing dance/RnB, really... Sorry


----------



## Juanmatron (May 13, 2010)

I´m spanish and spanish songs really sucks. So many idiot public in there. 

The music in english is better. Apreciate it.


----------



## Master Mo (May 13, 2010)

A real Classic of the 90s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : 



The Italian version is still better but the song sounds in Spanish great as well! Hope you like it


----------



## Juanmatron (May 13, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> A real Classic of the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More of the same.


----------



## Burton (May 13, 2010)

haha go search for *Daddy Yankee and regeatton genre*. At least here on PR it sounds good and it the closest to what u r looking for, otherwise stick with english songs


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2010)

I can only recommend some Spanish rock and a few metal bands. Not into R&B or dance.


----------



## logical thinker (May 14, 2010)

Shakira - Estoy aqui (Extended Mix)






The few musics that I like in Spanish.


----------

